# Need a Tax Profession in the IE familiar with ride share, who would you recommend?



## Ms J (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm looking for a new tax preparer familiar with handling ride sharers taxes. Who would you recommend from last year? How are you keeping records of mileage, what docs do you submit. Looking for someone in the Inland Empire.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Ms J said:


> I'm looking for a new tax preparer familiar with handling ride sharers taxes. Who would you recommend from last year? How are you keeping records of mileage, what docs do you submit. Looking for someone in the Inland Empire.


The tax implications are very simple. All your tax preparer needs is your total miles and the faux 1099 that Uber will provide you.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

There's a member here named UberTaxPro - he's active right now and now that I've mentioned him he might pop by.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Ms J said:


> I'm looking for a new tax preparer familiar with handling ride sharers taxes. Who would you recommend from last year? How are you keeping records of mileage, what docs do you submit. Looking for someone in the Inland Empire.


Check out https://uberpeople.net/forums/Taxes/ Lot's of info there. Personally I believe 99% of people on here can do their own taxes especially with all the help available on this board. Currently I'm studying to take the Enrolled Agent exam so that I can start my own tax practice. I've got 3 tests with one down and 2 to go. Although you don't need any special credentials to prepare tax returns I'm choosing to wait to I get authorized by the IRS to start. I also did my own taxes for a 7 vehicle taxi company (corporation) for 15 years. However, if you really want someone to prepare your taxes check out StarzykCPA he's a sponsor on here and from what I've read he knows his tax code! If you decide to go it yourself I'll be happy to answer any questions you might have along with quite a few other members on here.


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> Check out https://uberpeople.net/forums/Taxes/ Lot's of info there. Personally I believe 99% of people on here can do their own taxes especially with all the help available on this board. Currently I'm studying to take the Enrolled Agent exam so that I can start my own tax practice. I've got 3 tests with one down and 2 to go. Although you don't need any special credentials to prepare tax returns I'm choosing to wait to I get authorized by the IRS to start. I also did my own taxes for a 7 vehicle taxi company (corporation) for 15 years. However, if you really want someone to prepare your taxes check out StarzykCPA he's a sponsor on here and from what I've read he knows his tax code! If you decide to go it yourself I'll be happy to answer any questions you might have along with quite a few other members on here.


Thanks for the shout-out. Yes, I would be happy to help. Check out my thread here https://uberpeople.net/threads/tax-questions-answers-and-services-for-members-of-up.47522/ or get in touch with me if you have any questions/need help with anything.


----------

